# (Daniels Bmw) my x6 m towed wile back wheels on ground



## Goldenchild704 (Aug 3, 2015)

I have my vehicle toe by elite towing with while the 2 back wheels were on the ground I mean not knowing nothing about cars being told anything like that after the vehicle was told that way I had my flat tire fixed and upon driving I realized something was rong the vehicle was jerking and all these lights came on I had the vehicle towed to daniels Bmw explained to them the situation the transfer case was replaced the flex disk was replaced oil change and all filters was changed with a 9000.00 usd. Bill paid the company daniels bmw released the vehicle and said it was good to go upon release and driving the vehicle I felt the same problem I felt when I initially informed them after the tow it was no change I notified the dealer of the situation and lord behold the vehicle would not move in drive or reverse so I had it towed out of my own pocket back to daniels bmw now they say it's the transmission it must be replaced and lord knows they should have checked it before releasing it to me and they won't even consider reimbursing me for the tow any feed back and professionalism is very very needed respectfully in distress


----------



## Goldenchild704 (Aug 3, 2015)

Goldenchild704 said:


> I have my vehicle toe by elite towing with while the 2 back wheels were on the ground I mean not knowing nothing about cars being told anything like that after the vehicle was told that way I had my flat tire fixed and upon driving I realized something was rong the vehicle was jerking and all these lights came on I had the vehicle towed to daniels Bmw explained to them the situation the transfer case was replaced the flex disk was replaced oil change and all filters was changed with a 9000.00 usd. Bill paid the company daniels bmw released the vehicle and said it was good to go upon release and driving the vehicle I felt the same problem I felt when I initially informed them after the tow it was no change I notified the dealer of the situation and lord behold the vehicle would not move in drive or reverse so I had it towed out of my own pocket back to daniels bmw now they say it's the transmission it must be replaced and lord knows they should have checked it before releasing it to me and they won't even consider reimbursing me for the tow any feed back and professionalism is very very needed respectfully in distress


Yes it a 2014 x6 m competition 75.000 miles and now elite auto acting like they don't want to pay for my vehicle I need a lawyer asap desperately in Allentown pa


----------

